# The Animal in YOU



## SquishierCobra (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.animalinyou.com/test.php

It's a very old, yet accurate, personality test.

I got a Rhinoceros.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 27, 2011)

Wildcat

:U well I saw that coming.


----------



## Flora (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm either a snake or a bat.


----------



## Glace (Aug 27, 2011)

Either a bat or a snake.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 27, 2011)

Snake like just about everyone else. Eh, I don't really like snakes, even if the personality part was probably accurate.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

Apparently a porcupine, but almost nothing about it applies to me.
EDIT: Snake doesn't fit me either


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a mouse. :)


----------



## Darumaka (Aug 27, 2011)

My main one was Snake, but it also said I could be a Mountain Goat or Bat.

Of the three, Snake was actually the one I agreed with least (although a couple parts did fit me), and even with the other two I would agree with some of it and disagree with other parts...


----------



## Flareth (Aug 27, 2011)

Apparently a mole, but also could be a mouse or a snake.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 27, 2011)

Mole/Mice.

Guessing by the description it does not seem too far off, though I am skinny not plump >:C


----------



## Ever (Aug 27, 2011)

Baboon. Can't say I saw it coming, but it does fit me. Although I'm not particularly short...


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 27, 2011)

It says I should be a bureaucrat or a DMV employee or an IRS agent D:

Porcupine, btw.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 27, 2011)

warthog.

i can see that.

Oh, and i think the key may to be not to lie to yourself about the attractiveness portion.


----------



## Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried it with some alternatives (that also fit me) and I got wildcat. Fits me better.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Wild dog. Anybody else got it?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 28, 2011)

The Bat and the Mountain Goat had a baby.
That baby was me.


----------



## Light (Aug 28, 2011)

Wildcat apparently.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 28, 2011)

Now that I think about, I'm not quite a Rhinoceros.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2011)

...Baboon.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 28, 2011)

Otter apparently.

Fits me well 85%, although they say I dislike to be a leader which is not always the case. Aside from that part it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 28, 2011)

I got sheep with beaver or penguin as alternatives. Penguin seems to fit me best.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 28, 2011)

...A beaver. Have to say I didn't expect that. (Also a sheep, but I don't like sheep as much.)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 28, 2011)

Hee, I'm a baboon. 



> Arguably, they are neither handsome nor plain, and their robust personalities are engaging and charming. Little value is placed on physical exertion and they have a tendency to gain weight in later life. Their most noticeable physical characteristic is an elastic and expressive face, and with their animated communication style they delight in being the center of attention.


Freakishly accurate XD

I may also be a walrus or a horse. And that was a sentence I never thought I'd write.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a bat, with snake as an alternative. Bat seems to fit the most, though.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2011)

I got wild dog, but when I read the paragraphs below, they didn't really seem to fit me... I'm not that social or popular, and I don't like to travel much.
...What? This is the exact opposite of me or something. o_o


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 28, 2011)

Weasel >:)

Apparently I'm a good liar, manipulator, and entertainer.  I'm quick-witted and have "above average intelligence".  I also care mostly about myself.

Perfect.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 28, 2011)

Weasel/Bear. :^) that's-a me!


----------



## Mai (Aug 28, 2011)

I had porcupine at first, and while it fits a little I don't think it's that accurate. Mole and snake (which are the other things I had) work much better.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a bat, apparently, but I can be a porcupine or an otter.

A combination of all of these describes me pretty well, actually.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 28, 2011)

Apparently a Shrew, but I'm not nearly as active as it said.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 28, 2011)

Shrew.

Good pseudonym.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a penguin.  It says that Danny DeVito was also one of these.


----------



## Littlestream (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a bat, an otter, or a shrew. They all seem about right. (I had to take the test twice, actually. I realized after I got my first answers that I had changed a lot in the past year.)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 28, 2011)

Either Warthog, Rhinoceros, Bear, or Tiger fits me now.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Weasel. On my second I got Wild Dog.

xD


----------



## Silver (Aug 29, 2011)

What is this

I AM NOT A BEAR

I DO NOT HAVE SINGLE-MINDEDNESS

I AM NOT A BEAR


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not anything like a porcupine. I didn't really like the questions, either. >:[


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

Silver said:


> I'm a bear, ect.


Fixed


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Aug 29, 2011)

> Now you see it, now you don't. Aggressive yet gentle, outgoing but shy,  stable yet flighty - everyone sees the penguin in a different way. It's  that black and white thing: the penguin only reveals the side that it  wants to you to see. So whether you like this darling-devil or not, you  have to concede that it's a fascinating and enigmatic individual.
> Penguins are birds condemned to live out their days on the ground.  Unable to fly, their excess energy has no outlet save their creative  talents and emotional outbursts. Penguins are poetic, artistic, and  intellectually gifted, and as writers penguins have no equal.
> But, if unable to channel their impulses in a positive way, the  resulting turmoil proves damaging to their relationships and careers.
> Penguins are deceptively intelligent and are particularly animated when  intellectually challenged. They excel at word games and puzzles but are  modest about their abilities and are generally underestimated by others.
> ...



I agree with the first, third, fourth, and half of the seventh paragraphs, but I'm awful with the stage and the writing and I don't give up on tasks I'm capable of.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a mole (and might be a mouse). Some aspects fit, some don't, and some are in between (as usual).


----------



## hyphen (Aug 29, 2011)

I took this. This is what I got:



> Porcupine
> Porcupines are physically small individuals with an over-abundance of attitude. Probably due to their lack of self-esteem, they have a tendency to seek comfort by putting others down and wit, sarcasm and ridicule are the primary weapons of its oftentimes disagreeable personality. Its reputation as a backstabber is somewhat undeserved, although it has no problem with gossiping about friends and foe alike.
> 
> In defense of the porcupine's actions, its barbs are not designed to cause permanent harm. Instead, they're intended as a preemptive attack to protect its own sensitive feelings, and if anyone is wounded by its thorny words the porcupine is quick to come to its victim's aid.
> ...


Mostly true. BUT I DON'T HAVE LOW SELF ESTEEM



> Mountain goat personalities are very much loners. Observing the goings-on from their unique perch, they are consummate voyeurs and when mingling with other terrestrial animal personalities they feel uncomfortable and vulnerable. After brief forays into their world, they must return to their place of security.
> 
> Balance is a critical component of a mountain goat's life, and they are moderate in every facet of their behavior. With conservative family values, their politics are middle of the road, and their even-keeled life has similar characteristics to that of their cousin the sheep. However, there's an air of eccentricity about a mountain goat, and this is reflected in their unusually decorated homes.
> 
> ...


...........sort of true.
Also got the snake as an alternative.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 1, 2011)

Porcupine~~


----------



## Aisling (Sep 1, 2011)

Snake, with sheep and mountain goat as alternatives. I'm leaning towards sheep, minus the whole being religious thing


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 1, 2011)

Beaver, with penguin and owl as alternatives.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 1, 2011)

Porcusnakebat.

Eh, sure.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 1, 2011)

Bat, with otter given as the alternative. Both fit in some ways and not in others.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 2, 2011)

I got fox with bison and baboon as the given alternatives. As with everyone else, I can agree with them mostly -- had most disagreements with baboon to be honest.

I do like the mental image of a fox as a professional chess player, however!


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 2, 2011)

Primarily a snake, with bat as a second possibility.

I... agree. Mostly with snake, but bat has certain characteristics that apply to me as well. I've always been bullied, as it says in the snake's description, and actually still am. People can be mean =(


----------



## Rose (Sep 2, 2011)

Apparently I am an otter, with either a fox or wild cat as my alternative, I must say though otter does kind of suit me.


----------



## Aletheia (Sep 2, 2011)

I am ze mountain goat; tremble before my wrath!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who got the gorilla? Also, mountain goat and porcupine as alternatives.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a bear. Lol.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> I'm a bear. Lol.


You're a bear, ect.


I'm Porcupine (lol no) with Mountain Goat and Snake as alternatives.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 9, 2011)

Porcupine


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay! A bear! Thats the closest thing to a Typhlosion, so yay!


----------

